
Managing Kubernetes on AWS like a boss - kris-nova
https://www.nivenly.com/managing-a-kubernetes-cluster-on-aws-like-a-boss/
======
kris-nova
An article on 2nd day concerns with managing a Kubernetes cluster on AWS using
kops. Thoughts?

